# Khuli loach issues



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have 2 khuli loaches in my 16g and upon turning on the light this morning, one of the loaches looks really pale, and faded, but is acting fine. What could this be? Should I worry?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Many fishes fade in color when the light is off. When the light is turned on their color comes back. Khuli Loaches also like to hide so give them plenty of places to hide in.


----------

